# Looking to buy 'Shantae' for GBC



## LoganN64 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello all, as you may see Im 'the new guy' around here, but I think I will try my luck here;

Im looking to buy a copy of Shantae for the GBC, i am looking specifically for a copy that is complete in box, meaning; Game(with working save), Manual, and the box, all in relatively good condition. I dont want to pay crazy EBay prices, but im not unreasonable, so if you like please Private Message me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2016)

This should be in trading forums.
I think you need 100 messages to be able to access it.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 1, 2016)

oh ok, thanks, i didnt see it, but if you say that i need 100 posts, then i will do what i can to get them!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2016)

Good luck with that. Even if someone has it, it's not going to be cheap.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> oh ok, thanks, i didnt see it, but if you say that i need 100 posts, then i will do what i can to get them!



This page will be useful if you haven't read it already.
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Trading_Forum


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 1, 2016)

If you want to play it, is available for nintendo 3ds eshop for cheaper than you may find the actual cart. But if you must have the actual game cart, good luck.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes i got the Digital Copy on my 3DS but i wanted to play the real deal with all the bonus stuff on my Gameboy Advance. i tried to enter the programmer cheats to access the bonus stuff but it kept crashing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2016)

I suppose if you don't as... on several sites.

Anyway why not play it on a flash cart if you really want hardware?


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 3, 2016)

I was thinking of going to the Retro Game Labs website and grabbing the Repro cart the guy is offering... it seems pretty accurate except that its an imitation GB cart instead of the GBC cart... which i think i can mod a donor cart to fit the new architecture.


----------



## Daggot (Jul 3, 2016)

Why not buy a GBA flashcart for $40 instead of paying $70 if you just want the GBA extras?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2016)

Daggot said:


> Why not buy a GBA flashcart for $40 instead of paying $70 if you just want the GBA extras?


Doesn't quite work like that.
GBC games can tell if they are in a GBA vs a GB/GBC and some have extra bonuses from it (most would meet this game and the Zelda Oracles games).

A GBA flash cart would only be running goomba color or something, which does still have the option to trick it, but is not hardware and instead emulation.


----------



## Daggot (Jul 3, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Doesn't quite work like that.
> GBC games can tell if they are in a GBA vs a GB/GBC and some have extra bonuses from it (most would meet this game and the Zelda Oracles games).
> 
> A GBA flash cart would only be running goomba color or something, which does still have the option to trick it, but is not hardware and instead emulation.



Oh man I never it worked that way. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Jul 3, 2016)

i sold mine for like 150, so good luck finding one! 

Kinda feel sad about it tho.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 3, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> Yes i got the Digital Copy on my 3DS but i wanted to play the real deal with all the bonus stuff on my Gameboy Advance. i tried to enter the programmer cheats to access the bonus stuff but it kept crashing.


Are you talking about the debug menu code for the game? I mean you could use it i suppose. But you have to know what you are doing, here is a helpful page you can use. 

https://tcrf.net/Shantae

The page also mentions how the 3ds virtual console game has one feature missing which is not able to learn "Tinkerbat dance" Which is only able to learn when playing on GBA enhanced. But i very doubtly think it would make much impact of the game. Using the debug mode allows access to it as it mentions you start the game with access to it if you choose to do so. 

I been wondering if anyone tried injecting GBC roms into GBA VC to see if that will enable "Advanced Enhanced" Features for GBC games like Zelda oracle of ages/seasons. If anyone willing to try?

Besides, i just use emulator, my android emulator for GBC games have the function to enable GBA hardware for the advance feature.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 4, 2016)

yea thats what i thought too. i tried the debug mode but pretty much just froze and or glitched, so i have to either get the repro, which i must say looks good, OR beg someone to sell it to me for about $150USD... depending on the condition. i wont fork over that kinda dough for a mangled cart only copy.


----------



## cvskid (Jul 4, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> yea thats what i thought too. i tried the debug mode but pretty much just froze and or glitched, so i have to either get the repro, which i must say looks good, OR beg someone to sell it to me for about $150USD... depending on the condition. i wont fork over that kinda dough for a mangled cart only copy.


Chances are if you want a physical copy of this game wouldn't it defeat the purpose of buying a repro cart since this is different than buying a english translated cart or romhack? Also you don't have to buy the game complete all at once. You can buy the game now, and the box and manual and inserts later on so eventually you will have a complete legit copy of the game.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 4, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> yea thats what i thought too. i tried the debug mode but pretty much just froze and or glitched, so i have to either get the repro, which i must say looks good, OR beg someone to sell it to me for about $150USD... depending on the condition. i wont fork over that kinda dough for a mangled cart only copy.


Maybe try following the guide to see if you properly used the debug mode. Remember it a option for testing various features and bugs/glitches for the developement team, it wasn't intended to be used by players, unless you know what you are doing, always remember that, doesn't make it broken, just hard to get what you may want from it.


----------



## Elveman (Jul 4, 2016)

Isn't Shantae for GBC one of the rarest GBC games ever made? CIB will definitely cost ya


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 6, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Chances are if you want a physical copy of this game wouldn't it defeat the purpose of buying a repro cart since this is different than buying a english translated cart or romhack? Also you don't have to buy the game complete all at once. You can buy the game now, and the box and manual and inserts later on so eventually you will have a complete legit copy of the game.



True, However that is a lot of work to find someone that first is selling the game on its own, THEN find someone that is selling the Box and/or Manual on its own, and then buying the last bits... it would require A LOT OF LUCK and time to have those pieces fall in place.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Maybe try following the guide to see if you properly used the debug mode. Remember it a option for testing various features and bugs/glitches for the developement team, it wasn't intended to be used by players, unless you know what you are doing, always remember that, doesn't make it broken, just hard to get what you may want from it.



That feels a bit cheap, PLUS when i did try it, it unlocked EVERYTHING right off the bat; all dances and features, i like to earn them in some way or form... i know that seems neurotic but im trying to be as legit possible.



Elveman said:


> Isn't Shantae for GBC one of the rarest GBC games ever made? CIB will definitely cost ya



Yes, you are quite correct my good sir/madam... but i have heard stories of some people getting a CIB or even SEALED version for $100 or something crazy like that. i was tempted to go to a pawn shop and see if they have some video games, but odds are they would be picked clean before i even showed up... plus i dont really have that many pawn shops in my area so odds are they wont even have games. maybe some Atari stuff if i know them.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

If you really wanna be as legit, good luck finding that SUPER ULTRA RARE AGE LONG 20 YEAR OLD GAME. For unreasonable prices. (I used caps to sound like announcer) Or a not so expensive playable emulated game works as well.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 6, 2016)

How dare you spout such blasphemy?!?! HERETIC!!! lol, kidding, i have a feeling that one day people will give up and start selling it for a more reasonable price... i just need to bide my time... who knows how many parents will get their hands on a copy and go "Well my son/daughter are too old for video games, time to sell them for $10 each on EBAY!" and then that is when i will strike! MUA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 6, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> How dare you spout such blasphemy?!?! HERETIC!!! lol, kidding, i have a feeling that one day people will give up and start selling it for a more reasonable price... i just need to bide my time... who knows how many parents will get their hands on a copy and go "Well my son/daughter are too old for video games, time to sell them for $10 each on EBAY!" and then that is when i will strike! MUA HA HA HA!!!


I dunno, me personally i wouldn't be caught dead with a copy of that and a gba, some games are just not worth it especially if you can properly emulate it. 

Now megaman battle network That is a game you NEED to experience on real legit hardware, cause the only way to trade chips and play with friends is link cable. I had hoped when virtuall console came out for 3ds and wii u, that you could emulate link cable games with wifi wireless for the same experience or even online play or even transfer save files between systems. It would be so cool like your actually part of megaman's world of CYBER NET NAVI 

Today, i think we are getting closer to that kind of world which is exciting and interesting to  know stuff made in the past as science fiction for entertainment like back to the future and star trek is predicitons coming true.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2016)

You do know there are various emulators for the GBA with link cable emulation? VBA-link being the most popular, though I think VBA-m also gained the abilities and no$gba has some stuff and all would have had it for several years or even many years at this point. Net play is a bit harder but nothing stopping you having a friend join via teamviewer or something. There might even be some android emulators with link emulation but I am not sure about those.

Also OP cool it on the repro stuff. You will find very little love for repro makers here -- it is functionally not a lot different to my flashing a flash cart with a game and selling it which is just bad news.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok, but i really dont see how much different it is from someone that has a legit copy and sells it for $500 vs some one that takes time to program a cartridge with sticker, make a nice box and manual and sells for considerably less. well ok, i understand that they didnt hack the ROM in the first place, but they put the effort in to giving people an opportunity to play the game the way it was meant to be on the hardware/format it was meant to be played on.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2016)

One is out and out paid for piracy which is the worst kind of IP piracy, the other is at worst likely to end in some tax evasion (it would fall under capital gains in the UK, Canada also calls it that, the US has similar things and most people would not know to declare it) but is just business when all is said and done. Also the effort required is not a lot, some repro makers seem to do things in very silly ways which sees they put effort in but if spent a couple of those hours learning some basic electronics then it would not. Also as others mentioned flash carts exist, are probably cheaper than the repro, probably more reliable and ultimately do the same job if you want to play things on hardware.

On here and romhacking.net (don't know where else you are asking) people are rather sensitive to such concerns thus the "I wouldn't piss on repro makers if they were on fire" attitude.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 8, 2016)

I just realize this post is in the wrong place, if you are looking to buy something it should be in trading area.
Anyway now this! 

CLICK ME


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> Yes i got the Digital Copy on my 3DS but i wanted to play the real deal with all the bonus stuff on my Gameboy Advance. i tried to enter the programmer cheats to access the bonus stuff but it kept crashing.


I was bored so i made this. 
As you can see i took this picture with my HD camera (Forgot to clean the lens) instead of screen cap so you can see that is indeed real. I patched the rom in the cia to enable the "GBA ENHANCEMENT" Feature without actual GBA. It was surprisingly easy and didn't take long at all to figure out. So yeah there is that. I am actually proud of myself for this. 
You can see the obvious difference in the bottom left corner with the GBA image even though is GBC VC game.
I attached 2 Screenshot images with the NTR CFW Thingy so is clear image to see the difference in color as well.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh. ok, did you have to download some sort of program or something to hack the game or just hook it up to a PC?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

I used a hex editor on the rom


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Jul 13, 2016)

even on the ebay theres only 4 listings for it and all are above $150


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I used a hex editor on the rom



Did you pull the SD card out and then edit it on a PC?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> Did you pull the SD card out and then edit it on a PC?


Yes, i said i used a hex editor on the rom. I extracted the rom from the cia data file, used a hex editor program "HEX WORKSHOP" and changed a few address to enable the patch then rebuilt the cia and installed it.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

Ok... umm.. yeeea... im not that great at HEX editing... or general hacking for that matter... uhh... could i trouble you to maybe walk me through it? or even just tell me which addresses to change? PRETTY PLEEEAASE?

PS. I think this will pretty much quell my desire to try and get a REAL copy now... if it works the way you say it does then WOOT!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> Ok... umm.. yeeea... im not that great at HEX editing... or general hacking for that matter... uhh... could i trouble you to maybe walk me through it? or even just tell me which addresses to change? PRETTY PLEEEAASE?
> 
> PS. I think this will pretty much quell my desire to try and get a REAL copy now... if it works the way you say it does then WOOT!


Unless you have a way to install CIA Files which involves CFW Then this won't be much help for you.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

ok, so how would i go about getting what i need?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

will i have to hack my 3DS?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> ok, so how would i go about getting what i need?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> will i have to hack my 3DS?


Well maybe there is other ways, If you can run homebrew on your 3ds, you can use a emulator called gameyob to play the patched rom. 
Of course you still need the rom, where ever you can get it from and patch the rom yourself. SO that's a more widely availble option than having to use a long process of hacking your rom.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

ok. i see.. i put the SD card in my PC, and i have the list of all the games installed on it, what is the ID on it by chance? i think i can edit it strictly through the HEX editor


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> ok. i see.. i put the SD card in my PC, and i have the list of all the games installed on it, what is the ID on it by chance? i think i can edit it strictly through the HEX editor


If you are gonna do random hex editing to things and not know what you are doing then that is on you if you mess it up and have to redownload the game again. Are you even listening to me?


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

yes i am listening to you, but i imagine that you went through the game files and recall at least some of the code you edited.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> Did you pull the SD card out and then edit it on a PC?





Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yes, i said i used a hex editor on the *rom*. I extracted the *rom* from the *cia* data file, used a hex editor program "HEX WORKSHOP" and changed a few address to enable the patch then rebuilt the *cia* and installed it.


If you can see Underlined words and don't know what they are, then it won't work for you okay? 


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well maybe there is other ways, If you can run *homebrew* on your 3ds, you can use a *emulator called gameyob to play the patched rom*.
> Of course you still need the rom, where ever you can get it from and patch the rom yourself. SO that's a more widely availble option than having to use a long process of hacking your rom.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

ok, so i pulled out another SD card and im in the process of downloading Shantae to it, and then ill get the HEX editor


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> ok, so i pulled out another SD card and im in the process of downloading Shantae to it, and then ill get the HEX editor


I have no idea what you are doing


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry for mucking about, all i can say is: Who has 2 thumbs and failed his perception check? THIS GUY! *points to my self)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I put a blank SD card in to my 3DS and re-downloaded Shantae so it *should* be the only game/file in the card, from there i will edit the rom as you stated that way it should only take me a few tries to figure out what went wrong if i mess up, and be able to quickly re-download a fresh copy of Shantae again.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> Sorry for mucking about, all i can say is: Who has 2 thumbs and failed his perception check? THIS GUY! *points to my self)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I put a blank SD card in to my 3DS and re-downloaded Shantae so it *should* be the only game/file in the card, from there i will edit the rom as you stated that way it should only take me a few tries to figure out what went wrong if i mess up, and be able to quickly re-download a fresh copy of Shantae again.


Once again, If you do not know what a ROM or EMULATOR or HOMEBREW IS, then is not gonna be any help to you. I dunno what you are thinking or doing but it has nothing to do with what i am telling you. But you are free to do whatever you want to be honest cause i will not stop you if you make errors.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 13, 2016)

I'd say you're better off buying a repro.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

I know ROM is Read Only Memory which in this case is the game in question, Emulator, Emulates an operating system and Homebrew is a program that is capable of hacking in to an existing OS. the only reason im having difficulty understanding is because i am a visual learner and as a result reading things takes longer to process for me.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> I know ROM is Read Only Memory which in this case is the game in question, Emulator, Emulates an operating system and Homebrew is a program that is capable of hacking in to an existing OS. the only reason im having difficulty understanding is because i am a visual learner and as a result reading things takes longer to process for me.


A rom for a emulator is a Copy of the game in question in the form of a file that is used by computers. Just like when you create a back up of a iso using the cd disc drive to make a iso or BIN/CUE File to use in a Virtual drive emulator or Reburn too a blank cd rom, Roms are used in emulators to play the games on, instead of the actual console is self.

Gameboy color roms use the extention of  "Super mario bros. deluxe.GBC" in order to know is a gameboy color rom and will work in gameboy color compatible emulators.

Emulators are programs used to play the roms so you may play the games on, emulators are used mainly on pc computers but can also run on various game consoles using homebrew loaders and other stuff like cellphones and tablets like android and ios systems.

Using a exploit in some games, it is possible to run homebrew launcher to play emulators on nintend 3ds systems that can play these roms without much restrictions to nintendo restrictions.

All games on nintendo eshops are installed using a encrypted data format that is not easily altered unless compressed or some other method is discovered. The files known as cia are how the data to play games on 3ds are stored before extaracting itself on the system and having acces to them.  The files are always encrypted and not as easy to alter and is not the common way to mod data.

If you have any other questions about this, Please use the NOOB POST QUESTIONS THREAD For more answers.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

ok, how about this, lets maybe start from the beginning, let me get this right:

I need a program to extract the ROM from the CIA file, for that i need a program like CTRTOOL?

then take the ROM to the HEX EDITOR and find the line of code that controls the GBC/GBA mode.

Then repack the ROM to CIA and paste it back to the SD card.

Is that about the jist of it?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

so i cant use the VC copy i got, i have to find a rom from an emulation site?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> ok, how about this, lets maybe start from the beginning, let me get this right:
> 
> I need a program to extract the ROM from the CIA file, for that i need a program like CTRTOOL?
> 
> ...


Yes, but unless you have a way to install cia files on your system then it won't do much if you cannot install cia files.


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 13, 2016)

hmm i see. im guessing you have a CIA installer on your 3DS correct?


----------



## LoganN64 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'd say you're better off buying a repro.



Im starting to think that too... I really do try to get games the legit way, and it hurts me inside just as much as it may hurt you guys. but this seems to be my best option at this point.


----------



## garbanzox (Jul 19, 2016)

I threw the game on my Everdrive GB and popped it in a GBA, it went into enhanced mode no problem. Not sure what all that talk was about flash carts not working properly for this sort of thing...


----------



## cearp (Jul 19, 2016)

LoganN64 said:


> it hurts me inside just as much as it may hurt you guys.


i'm not hurt, the game can't be that fun! i can't imagine anyone being hurt, i even guess maybe the devs of that game wouldn't mind you getting a repro


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm not hurt either.


----------



## ron!n (Jul 25, 2016)

I recommend getting a custom patched rom put into a custom gba cartridge. This etsy seller is happy to produce custom requests. Here is Oracle of ages GBA enhanced version on a GBA cart
https://www.etsy.com/listing/276214...ry&ga_search_query=zelda gba&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 25, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GBC-GAMEB...970822?hash=item210e2118c6:g:Uu8AAOSwubRXHanb


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2016)

Can we cool it with the repros.

Also "custom GBA cartridge" probably just means GBA emulator on a 3 in 1. I don't know what they charge but it is probably more than getting a GBA flash cart.


----------

